# Mulberry Syrup



## Buckeye 2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone ever tap mulberry trees and make syrup?  I have two larger mulberry trees on my property about two years cut a couple low branches off so I could mow under.  In the two years since these cuts have continued to bleed sap, lots and lots.  I thought they would have healed over by now.  Just wondering if anyone has ever tapped one and what the sap would taste like after boiled down.  Wonderful trees ,right now full of fruit and wild life.


----------



## Applesister (Jun 19, 2013)

Never heard of tapping this tree but my best friend used to collect the berries and made kick a$$ mulberry wine. She put sheets out to trap the berries before they hit the ground. Red Mulberry not the White.


----------



## Applesister (Jun 19, 2013)

Like a dark port, two glasses and you have to call a taxi.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jun 19, 2013)

Applesister said:


> Like a dark port, two glasses and you have to call a taxi.


So _that's_ what they mean when they call it a good wildlife tree.


----------



## StihlHead (Jun 19, 2013)

Mulberry sap has a lot of latex in it and I would not want to eat it. Supposedly figs (related to mulberry) is the most common sap that is collected for eating from that family of trees.

The fruit is edible though, and I like eating them. They only get sweet right before they fall off the tree though, and so you need to pick the fruit when they are really dark in color.


----------



## Buckeye 2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## swagler85 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mulberry is one of my favorite fruits. My grandma had two of those and we spent hours over there eating those.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jun 21, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Mulberry is one of my favorite fruits. My grandma had two of those and we spent hours over there eating those.


 

My grandmother had a Mulberry tree in her backyard too; I used to grab a handful of them every time I would pass by there with the lawn mower and eat them as I cut her grass. Used to almost slip and fall on the ones on the ground too-they made for some slippery footing lol! They're both gone now, my "nana" and the tree....where's my hanky?....


----------

